# Surviving without social life, Friends??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

can u survive without social life, friends??? personaly YOU!

for me yes:um,,I don't work or study (I'm not lazy and it's not funny after tyhesss long years!),, socially isolated since 8 years now (high school),,,, it's fine,, d\ay/drea/m helps alot :b TV and internet too.

but I feel that I'm missing a lot in life:mumthere is more in life than watching TV,,

also I'm out of date in everything,, things are changing around me and I don't feel anything...

I just feel curiosity about others ,, nothing more some members get angry and imagine things!!!I don't need anything from others.. the end!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You're very strange ...

But I think I could survive without a social life. I hardly have one right now. But I'm starting to feel like something's missing. I'm getting kind of lonely is what I mean.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^This. I'm alive right now, so I guess that's surviving. I could not go on with this loneliness forever though. I'm still here because of hope that things will be different.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^ As previously mentioned I've been doing it for the past 3 years, I plan on continuing! Although I've joined a band, but I'm already of the mindset I won't make friends with anyone ever again hahaha


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I currently hold a record of not having a social life, interaction, contact, or friendship with people my age for over 5 years. It's a virus.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I find I have adjusted to it now. I almost feel like if I got an offer to go out to a nightclub I would say no because I wouldn't even no what to do and probably wouldn't allow myself to go!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

wouldn't survive without my best friend


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont have a choice nobody has ever wanted to socialize with me or be my friend its harsh but true:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Been surviving with no social life or friends for many years now, so yes.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

As with most, yes, I have survived so far. But this life of extreme loneliness and depression is really hard to bear.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

_Yes, but I'm missing alot and trying to find away to solve this._


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Physically, sure.


----------

